# For you lawn dart types



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Aug 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHj9CLLb-yY&NR


----------



## andpro (3 Aug 2006)

could you imagine that helmet landing in your back yard?  :warstory:


----------



## Journeyman (3 Aug 2006)

:rofl:
I get such joy out of the misfortune of others. Is that wrong?  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (3 Aug 2006)

Just one quick question.  Were all those planes broken or something?


----------



## nullterm (3 Aug 2006)

The slow motion footage of the guys stepping out into the wind and being thrown around was amazing.


----------



## Koenigsegg (3 Aug 2006)

Could you imagine being the guy in the second last clip?  The guy was upside down, then jerked right side up, then spun and went back upside down...
I know people say that the first thing they see after exiting is the plane...but I don't think you want to be looking at the plane through your feet. 

I like the guys falling down and then scooching out on their butts


----------



## Yeoman (3 Aug 2006)

those static line problems are no laughing matter.
guys can snap their arms like a twig.
I've sent that vid to a few people, they all got a kick out of it.
Greg


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Aug 2006)

I suppose it beats the British WWII solution of a tube out of the bottom of the plane, with many teeth marks in it or the russian solution, low, slow and a bundle of hay.


----------



## Jake (3 Aug 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## K_Johnston (3 Aug 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I suppose it beats the British WWII solution of a tube out of the bottom of the plane, with many teeth marks in it or the russian solution, low, slow and a bundle of hay.



What is so wrong with a bundle of hay?  Its better than nothing....as long as the farmer doesnt leave his pitchfork in it


----------



## K_Johnston (3 Aug 2006)

Now that I have finished watching it, I will make a real reply.

I wont lie, I have had enough bad jumps to cause some injuries, give me some downtime, and scare the living breath out of me.  I also did free fall jumps, which I liked better because of the control, but others didnt because you actually had to worry.  By the time I left I didn't even have to think about either, they were as natural as breathing.  After a while, it becomes so natural that you can see when the soldiers under you are doing it wrong, but actually have to think about exactly what was wrong.


----------



## paracowboy (3 Aug 2006)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> I know people say that the first thing they see after exiting is the plane...but I don't think you want to be looking at the plane through your feet.


that is how you see it.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> that is how you see it.



Except for those people, for whom every jump is a "night jump"   ;D


----------



## paracowboy (3 Aug 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Except for those people, for whom every jump is a "night jump"


not to mention the "water landings"!


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Aug 2006)

That guy at 3:33 was just painful to watch...some of those other weak exits were something.  My cousin was a JM in the 101st and 82nd and told me stories of stuff like this but on the C-141.  You wouldn't believe some of the stuff he told me he saw!  

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2006)

Someone should forward this to GO!!!


----------

